# Newbie needs help with snowboard gear!



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome,

Take some lessons....they will help a lot...and learn how to fall.

Get an intermediate or advanced board...since you have been a skier, you understand edges, steering, reading terrain and snow. Basically the difference is that you are sliding sideways looking down the fall line over your leading shoulder instead of facing down the fall line. And instead of steering from your hips and weighting your leg/foot you are using your leading knee and weighting your toes or heels...you still want to be in the front seat...on your tips in skiing/on your nose in snowboarding. You will pick it up fast.

I'd recommend looking at a twin hybrid...like a Gnu Rider's Choice in 151 or 154 at your weight...a good all mountain twin board....something that does the whole mtn ok and that has a lot of control...instead of a board that just does 1 or 2 things well.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Take some lessons....they will help a lot...and learn how to fall.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

